# Surf Lures



## jdcurr (May 5, 2020)

First time poster here, going to be spending plenty of time in OBX/Emerald Isle this summer, wondering what lures are best to throw from the beach for spanish/blues/whatever else is out there. I assume spoons like deadly dick, clarkspoons, etc. work fine, just wondering if there's anything I might overlook that they lock on to.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

A lot of people use Shore Lures Glass Minnows available in most tackle shops up there. They're pretty good and Stingsilvers also work well. I like pink/white, green/white, and silver. Get something you can throw far, 2 oz on a longer rod with braid is the norm. Clarkspoons are unweighted stamped metal so they're a poor choice for casting from the surf.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

I agree , Stingsilvers!


----------



## JDimig (Jan 23, 2004)

ESLures.com


----------



## jdcurr (May 5, 2020)

SmoothLures said:


> A lot of people use Shore Lures Glass Minnows available in most tackle shops up there. They're pretty good and Stingsilvers also work well. I like pink/white, green/white, and silver. Get something you can throw far, 2 oz on a longer rod with braid is the norm. Clarkspoons are unweighted stamped metal so they're a poor choice for casting from the surf.


I thought they made some weighted attachment for clarkspoons for casting, but I might be wrong.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Pompano jigs, bucktails, gulp shrimp, stingsilvers, gotcha plugs.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

jdcurr said:


> I thought they made some weighted attachment for clarkspoons for casting, but I might be wrong.


I've seen those weighted clip on things with a spinner blade around half an oz but with the bulk it adds it's not going to be aerodynamic enough to bother. You're really looking for something around 2 oz for the surf. 1 1/4 - 1 1/2 works if the rod handles it well.


----------



## jdcurr (May 5, 2020)

SmoothLures said:


> I've seen those weighted clip on things with a spinner blade around half an oz but with the bulk it adds it's not going to be aerodynamic enough to bother. You're really looking for something around 2 oz for the surf. 1 1/4 - 1 1/2 works if the rod handles it well.


You’re right, didn’t know they were that light. Thanks for the advice


----------



## Starboard (Apr 23, 2008)

Gold Kastmaster. I tend to go small when the surf is fairly calm. About 1/2 - 3/4 oz with a light spinning rod.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

Not necessarily just for OBX, but I like a small Krocodile spoon in chrome for Spanish. 3/4 oz is a good size for inlets or from a boat. I agree with SmoothLures that for the surf, you're likely going to need heavier lures just to get some distance.


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

We rig Clark spoons on a 2ft leader tied to a swivel that attaches to the main line that's threaded through a 1-2 oz egg sinker like a Carolina rig. If you hook the spoon on the main line above the sinker when you cast it prevents knots and tangles flying through the air and comes off for the retrieve


----------

